# penile lesion



## shannon1999 (Apr 28, 2010)

how do i code penile lesion?  would i use icd 9 code  222.1?

thanks


----------



## rachell1976 (Apr 28, 2010)

do you know it is benign?

If it hasn't been biopsied, and the MD doesn't state what it is (i.e. HPV, Condyloma etc)

Then what we have used is the 709.9 unspecified disorder of skin and subQ tissue.

If anyone else has something that is more appropriate, i'd love to know as well.


----------



## mpmullaly (Nov 27, 2013)

*Penile Lesion*

We use 607.89.

~Mikal Mullaly, CPC
Hospital outpt. coding


----------



## devinmajor14 (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with 607.89


----------

